# Anyone else think this is wrong?



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

Sorry. I haven't been on here in awhile so I don't want to stir any pots.

But I saw this via the link at the left "Vizsla Puppies"
http://www.k9stud.com/PuppiesforSale/Vizsla230453.aspx
http://www.k9stud.com/PuppiesforSale/Vizsla211342.aspx

This really seems wrong to me. Do you think they did this on purpse? Are people intentionally breeding Wiems to V's? Anyone else think this is somewhat horrendous? Can someone tell me why this upsets me so?


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Do Weimerarner puppies look like that? Because those body builds do not look very Vizsla to me. I've seen adult Weimerarners and that build just does not seem like what I expect.

As far as the cross, I don't really care for the look and I'm not sure what goal the breeder is trying to accomplish. Maybe just lazy and trying to make money selling puppies? This just doesn't strike me as something that is thought out very well.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

If it's not illegal how can you stop it? Also, Can't be a bid demand with a pup that old.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Vlicked, it seems like this is the new thing to do. :
We had a neighbour with a Labradoodle. I have seen a V/GSP mix, Choc.Lab/Weim mix and other pure breed dog mixes.
I am not surprised by these puppies.
It is unfortunate though.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

IMO--You are completely correct to feel a sick sense in the pit of you stomach. These pups are the product of an irresponsible breeder, not a planned litter. 

These folks are either BYBs or PMs who are in it strictly for the $$. If you look at this person's other pups you will see an extremely thin pup from what appears to be the same litter.

Unfortunately, we can do nothing but frown on the practice and make sure not to buy from these breeders. Maybe send up a prayer that these pups were lucky enough to find loving homes that will spay/neuter them.


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

Do a lot of you feel the contents of the advert is inappropriate? If so then it can be removed.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't find this as upsetting as I do a sign of the times. In today's designer dog world someone is always trying to make a buck by cross breeding dogs that they think will make a superior dog with a cute name. As long as someone is willing to pay (a premium in most cases) for a Weimzla or Vizslaraner some goof is gonna breed them.


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

As Crazy Kian states it seems to be the way forward (or NOT) didn't they used to be called Heinz 57 and cross breads, if it happens by accident then that's just unlucky but to deliberately mix 2 breeds seems unfair/unjust and just plain daft, there are enough breeds around without designing your own.
Thats me finished on my soap box for now.
Happy New Year to everyone.

P.S Calum just a though for next competition Viszlas pulling daft faces (I have loads of them not sure if its a V thing or just Scooby)


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

calum said:


> Do a lot of you feel the contents of the advert is inappropriate? If so then it can be removed.


IMO, I don't there is anything wrong with the site it links to, we're just talking about one specific post on that site. I'm assuming that having the link there helps pay for the site either via impressions or click-thrus, so I would say keep it there. I'm all for ads that aren't obnoxious but help support the sites I like to frequent.


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

I met an elderly couple this morning with a cairn terrior cross maltese terrior, another deliberate cross, is the Kennel Club accepting these crosses?? If so then is no wonder people are inventing them, as treetops states they will be expensive to buy because of the novelty factor!1


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

I met one a couple weeks ago. Dexter was a great dog. I thought he was a GSP, but nope.
He was really healthy, and friendly to both people and dogs. The mix works for me.

I don't know if it's a myth or not, but I have heard that mutts are healthier than pure-breds because the stronger genes from each dog take over, and the weaker genes get left behind. I guess that all depends on whether or not the breeder chooses strong specimens or not, but as long as they do, I'm cool with it.

-Dennis


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Designer dogs are indeed a big deal now but they are usually bred to combine good traits of both breeds. Weims and Vs are so much alike I suspect this was an accidental mix. But people are crazy and will pay big bucks for a 'mutt'.

In the old days (I probably much older than most of you) accidental mixes would be terminated to preserve the integrity of the breed. When a black poodle and white poodle were bred the 'party' color (not all black or white) pups would be destroyed to, again, preserve the breed. Now with so many backyard breeders you'll see all different mixes for sale. I'm not sure that destroying the mixes was the answer and I'm kinda glad they don't do it so much anymore but if I'm paying a premium price I want a purebred puppy!

Just my twenty cents. (That used to be two cents but with inflation, etc...)


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Big said:


> In the old days (I probably much older than most of you) accidental mixes would be terminated to preserve the integrity of the breed. When a black poodle and white poodle were bred the 'party' color (not all black or white) pups would be destroyed to, again, preserve the breed. Now with so many backyard breeders you'll see all different mixes for sale. I'm not sure that destroying the mixes was the answer and I'm kinda glad they don't do it so much anymore but if I'm paying a premium price I want a purebred puppy!


I always considered myself a little old fashioned...but clearly I'm new school when it comes to dog breeding.
"Destroying" a puppy based on its colour is sickening! 
I'm all for preserving breeds, but that is suppose to be about breeding out bad traits like behavioural and health issues.

A few purebreds riddled with health problems that come to mind are sharpeis', bulldogs, pugs, and ridgebacks.
The physical traits that people love about these dogs are health problems that the dogs will die from. 

If destroying a dog had to be an option, I'd much sooner destroy a dog who was guaranteed to die of a breed specific disease, as opposed to a dog that was the "wrong" colour. 

-Dennis


----------



## kockazat (Jul 22, 2010)

Not really a "modern" practice per-se. In the 1800's dog breeding became a fashionable thing and 80% of the common breeds we know today were developed during the Victorian era. The Weimeraner is an example, having been successfully developed out of a Vizsla mix. All these other so-called "purebreds" simply don't have the history that the Vizsla has.

This is the great thing about owning a Vizsla. How many other dog owners can say that their breed has existed, relatively unchanged, since medieval times? 

It took 700 years to obtain perfection with this breed so it would be a long long time before I'd be interested in a new mix...


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

Completely agree with what Dennis said!

I personally am happy that I have bought a pedigree dog, but the advert doesnt offend me and if I am out and my Vizsla says hello to a mongrel I do not see this dog as wrong. It is a dog and I don't really think it matters what it is as long as it is friendly!


----------



## tiggers mum (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm afraid I'm old fashioned too about this sort of thing. I hate the idea of designer dogs. I just feel that ultimately some breeds will become extinct which will be such a shame. V's are such a beautiful breed in themselves, why would you want to tamper with them ? I should imagine that owners of other pure breeds feel much the same way. I do think it odd that a link is to this site. Am I just being snobby about all of this ?? ???


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

Strange mix I'd say- as the V and the Weim are incredibly alike ... it had to be an "oops, we didn't think they'd breed in the same cage" moment... But sadly they can make big bucks from this because both breeds are worth a good penny.

I saw mixed pups at a pet store locally [the kids like to see all the animals] they were selling these things for about $800 a pup, and they were MIXES!! I asked them where they got their puppies from [I would never buy from a shop] and they said " oh, they're from Ontario" ... so of course, a purebred owner has to pry some more.. - where in Ontario? from a breeder, or somewhere else? " oh ..uhm..well they're local" ..... right. in other words- they come from a mill, but we don't want people to know that, and we stil lwant to charge 800$ even though we get them for $10 from the mill. 

UGHHHH some people drive me crazy.


----------



## bwilson7286 (Jan 28, 2011)

We got both of our V's from petland, we paid a $1000.00 for one and $1100.00 for our second one and even though most people would say that all the dogs that are from petland are from pet mills, Our 1st one has turned out to be the perfect V, our second has had some issues, not medical that we can tell, or at least thats what the vet told us, but he has had some behavriol issues. The V's were almost extinct century's ago, we have them back and that is such an awesome thing, we live here in the south and most people down here have never even heard of this beautiful dog. I would personally would never breed a pure breed dog with another type of dog.


----------

